# Auxiliary Aluminum T-track Fence for Your Table Saw for under $50



## pbriggs8 (Apr 10, 2016)

Recently I made an inexpensive auxiliary rip fence for my table saw. My primary purpose in building this fence was to add an aluminum t-track fence to the original equipment rip fence. The auxiliary fence can then be used to connect various clamping devices, jigs, or sacrificial fences to either side of the rip fence for various projects that I want to make.

My original desire for this type of fence began when I came across the Very Super Cool tools website, but these types of fences are quite expensive and require a Beisemeyer style table saw (which I don't have).

http://vsctools.com/best-table-saw-fence/

Then I came across Bob Van ****'s video for a Multi-Use Tablesaw Rip Fence (Fine Woodworking #231), and I thought that I might be able to modify his design for my purposes.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/multi-use-tablesaw-rip-fence.aspx#ixzz3IWqXCKMF

And vdotmatrix's post:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/plans-auxillary-rip-fence-66374/

I then found out that Rockler has a 36" length of multi-track aluminum available for $25, and that's when I decided to try to build this auxiliary fence for my portable 10" Delta table saw.

One of the really nice features about this auxiliary fence is that you can disassemble it to make modifications (e.g., add more mounting holes, etc.). The original design was glued together making disassembly impossible.

Details of the construction of this fence can be found at Instructables.com at the following link:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Auxiliary-Aluminum-T-track-Fence-for-Your-Table-Sa/


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great ideas for an economical fence build! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Do the toggle clamps lock the aux fence to the rip fence?

Ooops, watched the video and answer is yes.


----------



## pbriggs8 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ducbsa - You can adjust the toggle clamps for how much pressure you want to apply. I've tried to adjust mine for the minimum pressure necessary that will still lock the auxiliary fence in place.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice job. Excellent build.

I also watched and enjoyed the Bob Van **** video. Informative. Good Stuff.

I also was prompted by the VSCTools fence.

I found a 2nd fence for $50 and added a multi track.










I guess great minds think alike.

Well done on your build. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pbriggs8 (Apr 10, 2016)

Subroc - Yes, a second fence is a great idea. I don't see any mounting screws for the multi-track in the photo - how did you mount it?


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

pbriggs8 said:


> Subroc - Yes, a second fence is a great idea. I don't see any mounting screws for the multi-track in the photo - how did you mount it?


1/4-20 on the other side of the multi-track. I just slid the bolts into the center slot. There are 3 holes on both sides of the Delta fence frame assembly to accept the original fence face. I hoped that I could just plug it in and call it done. There just wasn't enough clearance on the bottom. I had to open the holes a bit on the top to allow for a 1/16" clearance on the bottom of the multi-track. No big deal really.

I also have a table saw router table extension on the saw. It isn't visible in the image. It is on other side of the original fence where the Bench Dog push block handle is sticking up. In the near/foreseeable future I plan on making some kind of router fence on the other face of the fence with multi-track.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

IMHO an aux rip fence is a necessity in a shop. 
However, after reading this thread, I can't see any reason I would want an extrusion, with slots as a rip fence. I mounted a t track on my fence top and use it a lot. 

Slots in the face of a fence, would just cause problems with some rips.
Stop block, feather boards, stock feeder (roller to hold wood against fence) and aux fence attach nicely with a top t track.

I feel I am missing out on something here. 
What do you use the aux fence extrusion with slots for? Especially anything that couldn't be attached to a top mounted t track.

I enjoy making jigs and fixtures to make ts work easier and safer. 
Looking forward to seeing if I need to get an extrusion.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Pirate said:


> IMHO an aux rip fence is a necessity in a shop...


Me too. I have 3 fences.



Pirate said:


> ...However, after reading this thread, I can't see any reason I would want an extrusion, with slots as a rip fence. I mounted a t track on my fence top and use it a lot.
> 
> Slots in the face of a fence, would just cause problems with some rips.
> Stop block, feather boards, stock feeder (roller to hold wood against fence) and aux fence attach nicely with a top t track...


Well, mounting...say...a feather board on the face or the top is a good option or choice to have. Further, VSC tools fence is a t-square fence that is an extrusion. And, as you say, having a 2nd or auxiliary fence is a necessity and the extrusion opens up a world of options.



Pirate said:


> ..*.I feel I am missing out on something here.*
> What do you use the aux fence extrusion with slots for? Especially anything that couldn't be attached to a top mounted t track...


Maybe, maybe not. I have used mine once. Mounted a feather board. I expect if your work flow with a top mounted track is sufficient and you see no need for an extrusion then you have what you need. 

Lets face it, what some find valuable or necessary or convenient in a shop might be of no use to others.



Pirate said:


> ...I enjoy making jigs and fixtures to make ts work easier and safer.
> Looking forward to seeing if I need to get an extrusion.


Me too. I guess only you can decide if it is worth having.


----------



## pbriggs8 (Apr 10, 2016)

Pirate - You make a good point that the extrusion is probably not that helpful for the table saw. I've modified my table saw to include both a router table and a jig saw table, and I plan to use the extrusion for jigs with those tools. I also have a drill press (old Shop Smith) with a fence, and I plan to use the extrusion on that fence for drilling jigs. If you don't have a need for the extrusion, there is no need to add it, and the aux fence can by used for various woodworking jigs as Bob Van **** explains. Thanks for your post.
Paul


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I have an Incra fence on my table saw it has the T track on the face that I use for sliding on 12" high backer fence, sacrificial fences for dado cuts. With a dado stack it'll make a zero clearance fence


----------

